
The internet is a disaster – David Mitchell - mfbx9da4
https://youtu.be/fT2nYGKyqPw
======
contravariant
I can see where he's coming from but at this point I think the die has been
cast. We've got more digital information than ever, and the only alternative
to an uncontrolled flow of information is a controlled one, no flow at all, or
no information. The latter two would end the information era, and if we aren't
prepared to place limits on our connectivity or our wealth of information then
any control on the flow of information would simply put too much power into
the hands of whomever is in control.

So yeah, I hope we as humanity can surmount the uncontrollable flow of
information and see what's at the other side.

------
Uhuhreally
yep

